# Skidkings get out and get some air ride feb. 2nd



## brownster69 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are pics from our ride yesterday enjoy


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skidkings pics*



brownster69 said:


> Here are pics from our ride yesterday enjoy
> 
> Holy crap Batman! Nice pics! Fun time yesterday ....
> 
> ...




     Holy crap Batman! Nice pics! Fun time yesterday ....

                                       GMAN 
                                       SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                       TACOMA,WN


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 3, 2013)

*More pics of ride*


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Here are mooooooooore pics*

These are the last of mine enjoy


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 3, 2013)

*License plate pictures*

The license plate pics are for you marko !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plates*



brownster69 said:


> These are the last of mine enjoy




Nice pics of the 39-40 TAC plates ......All I need is a 37 and a 38 ! ANYBODY HAVE ONE? 

                                            Gary J


----------



## Boris (Feb 3, 2013)

brownster69 said:


> The license plate pics are for you marko !!!!!!!!!!!!




And here, I was even going to keep my mouth shut. Thanks for the great photos! It always seems like you guys have such a great time. And I always get a kick out of all those special decorative touches. Who's on the Whizzer?


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 3, 2013)

*plates*

No way jose' i showed the plates so i get first dibs on any so send all offers of plates for sale to me please.........






skidkingsvbc said:


> nice pics of the 39-40 tac plates ......all i need is a 37 and a 38 ! Anybody have one?
> 
> Gary j


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Whizzer rider*

That is mike         aka ( vintage velo ) on the cabe




dave marko said:


> and here, i was even going to keep my my mouth shut. Thanks for the great photos! It always seems like you guys have such a great time. And i always get a kick out of all those special decorative touches. Who's on the whizzer?


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the one with the hood ornament on the front fender.


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> And here, I was even going to keep my my mouth shut. Thanks for the great photos! It always seems like you guys have such a great time. And I always get a kick out of all those special decorative touches. Who's on the Whizzer?




Really Dave?Is that even possible?Keep your mouth shut.LOLOLO........You should be a stand up comedian.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like another good turnout,thanks for posting the pics. T


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2013)

Great stuff! Thanx for sharing.


----------

